# why is changing signature so difficult?



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't find where to change my signature that is featured at the bottom of my posts!!!!
Maybe there should be an FAQ on this?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for Dwight, I will figure this out!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

testing


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

How do I change my sig forum code to point to uploaded image?


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

1. First upload your image: 
2. open a web browser window and put the link to your uploaded image in it (in the URL Field), make sure your image loads (if not you have to figure out where you uploaded your image) 
3. put this html code in after you take the spaces out of your filename 
Example: 
img src="http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/biblegroverr/logos/Final%20blk%20letter%20MLS%20sig.JPG" alt="" (mls wont let me put the < on the front and > on the back of the html tag on the left)

where src=" your image link in here " 

Thank should work! 

hopefully your image is already the proper height and width


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

so I place < or > and SRC= at end of the html code?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

testing


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Now.
[*] Quote my reply.
[*] When the HTML editor window displays.
[*] Wait for the quote text and image to display.
[*] Click the button labeled HTML (located in the lower-left)
[*] Then find the line of HTML code that has the img tag.
[*] Select that text and copy it. (from the )
[*] Then paste that into the signature field.
[/list]


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

testing #5
How do I place text in there?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

You can...
[*] Use the 'Add Reply' button.
[*] Then in the blank content area create what you want in your singnature.
[*] When you have what you want click the HTML button.
[*] Select and copy all of the HTML code.
[*] Then paste that into the signature field. 
[/list]


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Like this?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

See your email John. If you paste in the code I'm emailing you, you'll see this...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









John Bible
Biblegrove Railroad[/b]


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem John.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you guys! Dwight, your email went to junk folder but I found it.... so.... 
If I would have placed the text in the center how I wanted it and clicked the HTML for that code.... would it work the same as it is now?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

If you arrange things the way you want them in the editor's content area then switch to the HTML view mode and copy and paste it will reproduce that same arrangement in the signature area.

There are limitations that you'll encounter however because even as a first class member (or as a moderator) all of the features of the HTML editor are not made available, click the 'Help' button (i.e. the question mark) on the editors tool-bar and take a look. So if the function isn't available then you have to learn how to manually type in the correct HTML to accomplish your goal.

In Dwight's example you'll notice the align="" attribute in the image tag this control is found on the HTML editors Insert Image dialog.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay John (I just resent the email anyway before seeing this post). Anyway, glad you got it up and running. You can modify the text if you wish. You'd already changed your sig before I got around to doing the code for you, so I did it from memory - not always the most reliable method. hehehe 

Steve already answered your question, so I won't repeat what he already said.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

While we are at it, maybe good to post the rules on signatures, height, number of text lines... or someone may go to a lot of effort and still violate the "rules"... 

Dwight, you probably have the link... 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*Forum Rules and Guidelines* are always available in a separate section at the top of the Public Forum (click on Public Forum from the main forum page). A direct link... 


* Forum Rules and Guidelines 
*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to derail the topic, but I noticed something strange in the rules... it looks different. I think I see a "hole" in the rules. 

I would swear that there used to be a limit to the maximum number of lines of text in a signature, like 5... 

But that restriction is not there... so there is effectively no limit to the size of the signature vertically, if you have no image. Was this changed recently? 

(also, if you wanted to split hairs, if you did not have text right above or below the image but off to the right, someone could argue there was no limit either, but that would be a stretch). 

So, did the rules change? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

How many folks actually read the rules and then do as it says. It's amazing. Later RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ah hem.... also says we have 48 hours to edit a post.... I wish. 

John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I would swear that there used to be a limit to the maximum number of lines of text in a signature, like 5... 


4.3 - Signatures with an image *100 pixels or more high* are *limited to one line of text above or below* the image.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

UMM.... 

repeating the salient part of the post:


But that restriction is not there... so there is effectively no limit to the size of the signature vertically, if you have no image[/b]. Was this changed recently? 


Read the rules, no limit on the number of lines if you have no image..

What is the number of lines you are limited to if you have an image 99 pixels or less?

I'm pretty sure that the rule used to say 5 lines max somewhere. 


Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

No, there's been no change since Feb. 2004. So far it has not been a problem so no unnecessary rules were created. If at some point in the future it does become a problem, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, more wanted to know if it had changed, than to worry about people putting the Gettysburg address as their signature. 

I gather the intent is vertical height 120 pixels max, or 100 pixels plus 2 text lines. 

Regards, Greg 

Four score and seven years ago our fathers brought forth on this continent, a new nation, conceived in Liberty, and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal. 

Now we are engaged in a great civil war, testing whether that nation, or any nation so conceived and so dedicated, can long endure. We are met on a great battle-field of that war. We have come to dedicate a portion of that field, as a final resting place for those who here gave their lives that that nation might live. It is altogether fitting and proper that we should do this. 

But, in a larger sense, we can not dedicate -- we can not consecrate -- we can not hallow -- this ground. The brave men, living and dead, who struggled here, have consecrated it, far above our poor power to add or detract. The world will little note, nor long remember what we say here, but it can never forget what they did here. It is for us the living, rather, to be dedicated here to the unfinished work which they who fought here have thus far so nobly advanced. It is rather for us to be here dedicated to the great task remaining before us -- that from these honored dead we take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave the last full measure of devotion -- that we here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vain -- that this nation, under God, shall have a new birth of freedom -- and that government of the people, by the people, for the people, shall not perish from the earth. 

The guy before Lincoln spoke for 2 hours and no one remembers what he said, I think Lincoln spoke 15 minutes.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

and that government of the people, by the people, for the people, shall not perish from the earth. Certain current politicians, along with lots of current Americans, seemingly never read those words... nor the rest of his address. To than end, perhaps putting it in a sig isn't such a bad idea after all.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

After mentioning it, I decided to go back and read it. I realized two things, it was not really long, and it was one **** of a speech! 

So, I just decided to share it with my fellow Americans! 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

He who hath an ear, let him hear.


----------

